# Honey oil with galvanized steel?



## RMM (May 25, 2009)

Its my understanding that all galvanized steel is just steel coated with zinc. 

My question is can I replace glass with galvanized steel to make honey oil? I'll be useing butane.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 25, 2009)

RMM said:


> Its my understanding that all galvanized steel is just steel coated with zinc.
> 
> My question is can I replace glass with galvanized steel to make honey oil? I'll be useing butane.


yeah im sure you could but glass is best your going to have to scrape the finished product out of whatever you collect it in so i like glass as nothing is scraped up besides the extract and if you do chip or scrape up some glass it wont hurt you if smoked and it imparts no smell and cant corrode


----------



## deiseldawg (May 25, 2009)

DO NOT BY ANY MEANS CONSUME ANYTHING YOU COOK ON GALVANIZED!! It is coated in zinc and if you want to get the shakes as they call it and as sick as you ever been with the worst headache like someones got a spoon gouged in you cerebellum and keeps twisting it, then by all means go ahead. I used to be a welder and had to weld galvanized from time to time and that shit is deadly.


----------



## floridasucks (May 25, 2009)

do you mean to use steel as the tube? cause you can use a plastic water bottle instead.


----------



## calibob (May 25, 2009)

Galvanized is a no-no, the shit can hurt you bad.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 25, 2009)

i use pvc as the extractor tube which does not react with butane. and a pyrex glass cooking dish for collection this is a common method and works well. the other posts i think were clear in that the galvanized steel is a poor choice stainless steel would mostly give off some iron which is ok within reason but zinc is much easier to overdose on. seriously just use glass and or pvc if you can.


----------



## RMM (May 25, 2009)

Cool thanks guys.

I was going to use a pipe and empty the butane down it and collect in a pyrex dish. I thought PVC was a bad choice? and Ther will be no heat what so ever on the steel just the Polar solvet butane, that why I thought it would be okay. lol I cant find a glass tube to suit my purpose tho thats why I thought the EMT/Riged pipe would be a good choice.. I can get my hand on it real easy. Also thinking copper but heard it gives off a bad taste.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 25, 2009)

pvc is safe and is not affected by butane. think about lighters as an example there plastic and contain butane glass is best but pvc is fine. i have made many ounces of bho with my extractor without issue or sings of any degradation.


----------



## DownOnWax (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, PVC is your best bet. 

It's cheap to make the setup for honey oil using PVC.


----------



## RMM (May 25, 2009)

Really? That make my life so much easier. That makes it down to maybe two things I need to buy, three if Im unlucky.

Is ther a special type of PVC? or just what home depot sales?


----------



## bicycle racer (May 25, 2009)

standard pvc is fine just clean with hot water just to remove any undesirables it may have contacted to be on the safe side.


----------



## floridasucks (May 26, 2009)

no one ever used a plastic water bottle? it works great.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (May 26, 2009)

everyone knows a Honey Bee Extractor only costs like $25 bucks right?


----------



## floridasucks (May 26, 2009)

and a plastic bottle is FREE!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (May 26, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> and a plastic bottle is FREE!!


 
this i know. and i too have made perfectly good oil with homemade devices. but i think that for less than an hours wage the peace of mind a purpose built item brings it worthwhile. i mean we are playing with compressed, flammable gas here. anyone ever see the seal on a homemade extractor blow? i have....try cleaning BHO off everything in your garage.


----------



## floridasucks (May 26, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> anyone ever see the seal on a homemade extractor blow? i have....try cleaning BHO off everything in your garage.




now that would suck.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 26, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> now that would suck.


the honey bee is the same thing as what i made myself but it was free. i have made many ounces of bho with mine without issue


----------



## born2killspam (May 26, 2009)

It is not a good idea.. Galvanized material are zinc coated because the zinc reacts with atmosphere to zinc oxide and zinc carbonate.. Granted these are pretty harmless when not heated, but galvanization is not perfect.. The iron below eventually deteriorates, and therefore larger than expected concentrations of zinc may be easily removed and end up in the product, and when these are subjected to heat, their vapor can be very toxic..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_fume_fever


----------



## RMM (May 26, 2009)

Well I think I got my desgin down. A pvc cap on top with pipe in the middle and Im going to take a look at home depot to see what I can find for a filter, if nothing eles coffee filter or something simalar


----------



## born2killspam (May 26, 2009)

You can get good filters at wine brewing places.. Yeast goes through a coffee filter like there is no tomorrow, so those filters will be much better..


----------



## crazy7605150 (May 26, 2009)

all you need to do is get your pvc and cap off both ends.. on the top make a hole big enough for the butane to shoot into.. on the bottom you make 3-4 holes with a small drill.. i placed like 4 screens in it..(like the ones you put in you smoking pipe) and placed a rubber grommet (like an o-ring) on top of the screens.. make sure the grommet is big enough to keep the screens from moving around.... then just place your buds in the tube and place the caps on right and blast away with that butane...(OUTSIDE!!!!!... was dumb and almost blew my girlfriend, my dog and my dumb ass up next to my water heater!!!)


----------



## crazy7605150 (May 26, 2009)

i actually wouldn't use glass as i would be afraid of the presser getting to high and blowing in my hand and having glass in me... pvp wouldn't blow like that ...


----------



## born2killspam (May 26, 2009)

Pressure would only be an issue if ignited.. I think Stainless steel would be your best bet.. No risk of static spark like PVC poses, and is food-safe..
They actually coil copper wire around plastics in places like mills to dissipate static where particles in the air are an explosion risk..


----------



## stumps (May 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i use pvc as the extractor tube which does not react with butane. and a pyrex glass cooking dish for collection this is a common method and works well. the other posts i think were clear in that the galvanized steel is a poor choice stainless steel would mostly give off some iron which is ok within reason but zinc is much easier to overdose on. seriously just use glass and or pvc if you can.


Just to be clear butane does react with pvc but not all that fast. the pop bottles are a different story it reacts much faster due to the type of plastic. There is a diy thread using a stainless steele turkey baster. But pvs will work fine.


----------



## stumps (May 26, 2009)

crazy7605150 said:


> i actually wouldn't use glass as i would be afraid of the presser getting to high and blowing in my hand and having glass in me... pvp wouldn't blow like that ...


You would only hold it once when you put the butane to it. It will get very cold.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 26, 2009)

i hold mine the whole time its fine and if holding with bare hands it more or less eliminates the static ignition issue. butane has no effect on most plastics and pressure is very low in the tube besides pvc is rated to at least 100psi normally more


----------



## born2killspam (May 26, 2009)

Yea, I thought about cracking risk too, but I really think its unlikely since the temperature shifted area won't be acutely defined like it would be if liquid filled the majority of the glass tube, and most glass tubes would be borosilicate glass anyways I would think..
If I'm wrong about that though, I think I should mention that while in the past, all Pyrex was borosilicate glass, recently they have bastardized the brand and actually make some plain soda glass items under the name Pyrex..


----------



## stumps (May 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i hold mine the whole time its fine and if holding with bare hands it more or less eliminates the static ignition issue. butane has no effect on most plastics and pressure is very low in the tube besides pvc is rated to at least 100psi normally more


 
My set up frosts up way to much to hold. I do gound my set up. I think your wrong about plastic and butane. But not so much that it matters. Here is a link to see what I mean. 
http://www.coleparmer.com/techinfo/ChemComp.asp


----------



## RMM (May 26, 2009)

> Just to be clear butane does react with pvc but not all that fast. the pop bottles are a different story it reacts much faster due to the type of plastic.


Thats what I thought.



> OUTSIDE!!!!!... was dumb and almost blew my girlfriend, my dog and my dumb ass up next to my water heater!!


lolgood stuff. Yea I know you have to do it outside. I play around with explosives alot (brake clean, butane, gun powder etc) so I know. Also Inhalation of butane in this amount will give ya a head ach.


----------



## born2killspam (May 27, 2009)

> I play around with explosives alot (brake clean, butane, gun powder etc)


Yea, but nobody ever cut their thumb off the first time they used a table saw..
Butane can help to reduce spark risk if the air is humid by condensing the water, but it there is litt;e moisture in the air then it won't do dick.. A spray bottle is your friend..

Edit, and if using a ground-strap on pvc, it should be coiled around the length of the tube every few inches perhaps then spray.. Its not like metal, huge electric field can build up on the surface..


----------



## floridasucks (May 27, 2009)

playing with explosives is bad. im sure you want to keep your fingers.


----------



## stumps (May 27, 2009)

Try to stay 50' away from anything that could spark. propane, butane and most all ane gasses dissipate
fast in open air,


----------



## stumps (May 27, 2009)

you want something that goes boom. Get your self some calicum carbide, a pop bottle and some water. fill the bottle about half with water add a pound of carbide put the lid on tight and run like hell.


----------



## floridasucks (May 27, 2009)

i got a better boom...

one empty co2 cartridge filled 3/4 with finely crushed model rocket engines (black powder). 

then stick a LONG green fuse in and tape in place. 

be behind something like a wall when you light it cause there will be shrapnel.

the one in the pic has bb's wraped around it.


----------



## born2killspam (May 27, 2009)

Put thermite in a clay flowerpot, sit it on a 100lb propane tank, ignite, and do your best to get away safely.. Survival of the fittest I suppose, but by fittest I mean not insane..


----------



## born2killspam (May 27, 2009)

And have they really gone to black powder in rocket engines??


----------



## stumps (May 27, 2009)

lol thermite may be a little harder to get. mine dosen't need a fuse acetylene becomes unstable at 14 psi and will self ignight. If the bottle holds long enough.


----------



## floridasucks (May 27, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> And have they really gone to black powder in rocket engines??




lol at the thermite and propane, i will not be trying that.




and yes estes model rocket engines are composed of fast burning blackpowder. crush it up and it makes an excellent pipe bomb filler.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (May 27, 2009)

from honey oil to pipe bombs overnight.....i love this place.


----------



## RMM (May 27, 2009)

I get to play with guns so alot of things get hit by high speed lead. Also I can buy gun powered, but making gernades is not what Im into. I stick away from sharpnel.


----------



## born2killspam (May 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure model rocket engines used to be designed around chlorates/metallic reducers.. I"m wondering if restrictions are growing on those, because ironically black-powder would probably pose more danger in a rocket engine..


----------



## born2killspam (May 27, 2009)

In anycase, I'm actually really surprised I'm alive today given the number of idiot close calls we had as kids playing with explosives, and the irony is, the closest calls occurred when we were playing with seemingly less dangerous things, or just doing prep-work..
If there is any tip I can give to somebody too eager to play, if your bang doesn't happen just walk the fuck away for atleast an hour, but stay nearby to keep others away.. DO NOT APPROACH IT!!


----------



## floridasucks (May 28, 2009)

im not sure if it is black powder in them but it looks and burns like it. and the estes model rocket engines you can get at any hobby store up to class C. 


yea shrapnel doesnt play games... thats why my pipe bomb days are over. im glad i have my hands.


----------



## floridasucks (May 28, 2009)

hah.. this thread really went off topic.


----------



## fearnoevil (Mar 22, 2014)

Okay, BACK ON TOPIC, lol, here's the scoop on Butane -vs- Galvanized Steel. 

IT'S PERFECTLY FINE TO USE GALVANIZED PIPE IN YOUR HONEY OIL EXTRACTION APPARATUS!

Been doing it for YEARS, as in since the 1980's, and NEVER had any complaints and NEVER felt any ill effects from any of the oil's produced using galvanized pipes. And I was a welder too and so absolutely understand the toxic problems associated with breathing in zinc fumes. 

BUT to be clear, first off there is no heat involved in the extraction process (and believe me it takes a LOT of heat in order to burn zinc oxide). Second, butane does NOT react with galvanized steel and so there is zero probability that the any zinc will leach out in the extraction process (especially considering how short a span of time is involved). Third, even if you failed to clean your galvanized parts prior to using them (not the most brilliant move) any minute amount of zinc oxide that might exist on the inner walls will be negligible, and HIGHLY unlikely to cause you ANY harm, especially considering how little anyone would ingest at one sitting (seriously, I don't care how big a stoner you are, ). 

So the alarmists running around with their hair on fire with all their dire warnings basically don't understand what they're talking about or don't have a firm grasp on the process that takes place during a butane extraction and/or smoking it afterwards, lol. All the talk about "metal fume fever" is ridiculous! This is an OCCASSIONAL affliction of welders and foundry workers who are chronically exposed to far greater amounts than ANYONE who's smoking BHO. Seriously, people really need to KNOW what the hell they're talking about, not just Google stuff and then run around acting like Chicken Little. Seriously.

Lest you doubt the veracity of my claim about butane reacting with galvanized steel, here's a short list of substances and whether they corrode or otherwise react with it.

*Compatibility of galvanized coatings with **various media*

Compatibility of galvanized coatings with various media is
summarised in the table below. 


Aerosol propellants _________________excellent
Acid solutions weak, cold quiescent_____fair
strong____________________________not recommended
Alcohols anhydrous_________________good
water mixtures_____________________not recommended
beverages_________________________not recommended
Alkaline solutions up to pH 12.5________fair
strong____________________________not recommended
Carbon tetrachloride_________________excellent
Cleaning solvents___________________excellent
chlorofluorocarbon__________________excellent
Detergents inhibited_________________good
Diesel oil sulphur free________________excellent
Fuel oil sulphur free_________________excellent
Gas* natural, propane, _*BUTANE*_________*excellent*_
Glycerine_________________________excellent
Lubricants mineral, acid free__________excellent
organic__________________________not recommended
Paraffin__________________________excellent
Perchlorethylene___________________excellent
Refrigerants chlorofluorocarbon________excellent
Soaps ___________________________good
Trichlorethylene____________________excellent

P.S. Yeah, yeah, I know it's an old post, but there's so much wrong information out there that people can still stumble across that, for the beginners sake looking for answers, I feel it's necessary to correct the bullshit wherever you find it ;?D


----------



## fearnoevil (Mar 22, 2014)

There are, of course, several very real hazards associated with the extraction process that people should REALLY be concerned about. 

Like NEVER EVER EVER EVER, EVER, doing an extraction indoors is of course THE number one concern. However if someone is stupid enough to do so, then hopefully any resulting explosion will kill just that idiot and do us all a favor by removing his/her DNA from the gene pool (thus furthering the evolution of the human race, see the Darwin Awards, lol). Seriously, how can anyone be THAT stupid? 

NO open flames, sparks or ignition sources ANYWHERE near the process. Ditto for the above statement.

Always use top quality, finely filtered butane. Most of the stuff at the super market and Wally World is shite and contains trace heavy metals and petro residue. Buy the good stuff online or at your local tobacconist. Do a residue test by spraying a moderate quantity on a glass or mirror, let it dry and see what's left. Top shelf butane leaves little to no residue.

If you're using galvanized parts (or any metal for that matter) make sure to clean the parts well. Aside from dust, dirt and other contaminants, there's usually an oily, smelly, coating from the factory you don't want in your wonderful honey-oil. You can use any number of solvent cleaners and degreasers (brake or engine cleaner for instance) and then follow that with iso-alky, acetone or any clean non-polar, just be sure they've completely evapped before starting your extraction process. Easy peasy ;?D


----------



## stumps (Mar 23, 2014)

Myself I use glass, plastic or stainless. It's funny what can cause static electricity.


----------



## fearnoevil (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes indeed, like dry climates and polyester carpets, lol. But again, if you do it outside, there's little to no danger, especially if there's a nice breeze. If it's perfectly still then a fan blowing lightly across the work area increases your safety (just not directly on the plate, don't want any contams blown into your plate ;?).


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Mar 24, 2014)

Galvanized is a industerial term refering to a rust-proofing process , as in the process it's self

A galvanized product can and usualy does cotain a number of other metals ,and other rust proffing products , Lead is still very common in Galvanized steal ,as in gal. steal gas pipe like found in local hardware stores.

Domestic water lines were once made out of galv. steel , this process was stopped for many reasons (almost everywear in the US) including the leaching of metals and chemicals out of the pipes 

I dont think using galv. to run 'BHO' is a good idea . Food grade stainless is not cheap , but you dont need much


----------

